# Marley...........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Marley’s owner became ill and could no longer care for him. The owner’s daughter took Marley in, but her landlord would not allow her to keep him, so she called YGRR. Ten-year-old Marley was a very healthy and active senior boy. After his senior workup, he came to Riverview to await the right adoptive family. 
Marley was a very affectionate boy and he took his move in stride. He walked well on a leash and was friendly to people and other dogs. He was quite playful for his age and his owner reported that he enjoyed swimming and that the car was his favorite place. His only bad habit was a propensity to raid the trash if given the opportunity.
Marley found a home with an active retired couple who had recently lost their 15-year-old Golden, Autumn. They were looking forward to adopting another senior who would enjoy walks and playing ball. Marley fit the bill perfectly! He gets excited for his morning walk, but though he starts bouncing around when he knows it’s time, he sits politely to have his leash attached. Then it’s out the door where he walks, bounds, and sniffs happily. On the way back to the house, Marley takes the leash in his mouth and walks his adopter the rest of the way home! He is such a well-mannered gentleman that his adopters have taken to calling him “Mr. Marley.” Marley loves his new home as much as his new family loves him!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best wishes to Marley. Handsome boy! So happy things are working out for everyone. Thanks for posting. I know that YGRR can be tough to get a rescue from. So happy Marley is home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Marley, so happy to read this boy has found a wonderful family. 

Thank you YGRR for all you do to help Goldens in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marley*

Marley

You are a beauty and so very happy you found a loving home!!


----------

